# Choix disque dur multimédia



## caripoulé (7 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

je suis à la recherche d'un disque dur multimédia d'au moins 400Go HDI Wifi et compatible Mac bien sûr.
est ce que ça existe?
merci de votre aide​


----------



## matcullen (6 Mars 2008)

moi je cherche la même chose que toi 
il y a le peekboc 4
et le we digital black box HD qui font wifi

mais je ne sais s'il sont compatible mac...

quelqu'un pourrait nous conseiller?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

matcullen a dit:


> moi je cherche la même chose que toi
> il y a le peekboc 4
> et le we digital black box HD qui font wifi
> 
> ...




faire une recherche google ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2008)

caripoulé a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis à la recherche d'un disque dur multimédia d'au moins 400Go HDI Wifi et compatible Mac bien sûr.
> est ce que ça existe?
> merci de votre aide​



bonsoir,

il y avait un comparatif dans un svm mac. (mars 2007).
sinon, voir: 
chez macway la gamme Dvico TivX et LaCie avec LaCinema Premier.


----------



## Dramis (7 Mars 2008)

Si vous avez peur de rien, y'a la kurobox...


----------

